# Ics on htc sensation



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Any way to port, or is someone already working on, the ics version that the RCTeam has for the HTC sensation?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1403859


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

The funny thing about this is you really cant even tell or see the ics bits due to sense being layed over it just like miui ics so whats the point, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

jr313 said:


> The funny thing about this is you really cant even tell or see the ics bits due to sense being layed over it just like miui ics so whats the point, but thats just my opinion.


it may not look like ICS, but that is what HTC sense is all about.

but you can probably expect all the goodies under there.
face unlock
better power consumption
data usage
photo editing
new browser
new keyboard
hardware acceleration
better copy/paste
and others.

while i dontl ike the look of ICS sense, i would still flash a ROM and give it a go...but i really want to know if this is good news (drivers and what-not) for AOSP ICS for HTC phones (T-bolt mostly)


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd flash it too. so this is a sense "leak" does that mean HTC is working with ICS now getting ready to update some stuff?
it appears to have folders as well.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

HTC and every other phone manufacturer is definitely working on ICS its just thunderbolt is highly unlikely to get official ICS form HTC. GO GO DEVS, thats why we love you guys !!


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

jr313 said:


> The funny thing about this is you really cant even tell or see the ics bits due to sense being layed over it just like miui ics so whats the point, but thats just my opinion.


To a point I agree with you but like another has said it adds features, etc. And it is a little bit different visually from our gb sense

Edit: plus its just something new to play around with


----------

